# Fluoxetine (Reconcile)



## ColbysMom (Feb 21, 2013)

I would like to know your responses to using Fluoxetine (Reconcile) ... Positive or Negative.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

I used it on a foster with very good success to counteract severe barrier anxiety. I believe that the owner continues to use it, but personally I'd have weened it off myself had I kept the dog. The foster had no adverse side effects, and tremendous positive results. I'd prefer to go down the non-medicated route first (and I did) but if that just isn't working, then fluoxetine was a great answer for us...


----------



## Kath & Clan (Jun 6, 2012)

I don't know anything about Fluoxetine as an anti-anxiety but when the herbal alternatives are completely blown off and the dog is so anxious as to be unable to think and focus I'm all for giving them the same relief that is given to humans. Cass, GSD, does very well on Elavil (Amitryptyline) as with everything else GSDs don't respond to everything the same.


----------



## ColbysMom (Feb 21, 2013)

Thank you for the response. My intent would be for it to with all hopes be something that would not be used long term. As it is now, the non-medicated route has been unsuccessful as the dog is now 8 yrs old. Adopted at 4yrs of age with an unknown history. Some behavioral issues have been corrected but the worst of them have continued and slightly increased. I just think it's time to move onto the next step in treatment.


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

Woolf is on Fluoxetine, results have been positive. He is on a reduced dose now. Side effects for him has been reduced appetite, while at full dose - lethargy. Regular blood tests are needed due to monitoring liver function and thyroid levels. If possible, begin with Reconcile. Note his response to the dosage, that will give you the level to judge with using the generics since they can slightly vary by different manufacturers. 

Like you, we had done the non-medicated route - training, herbal remedies and just reached a point we couldn't get past. Taking this step has let his brain slow down enough to be able to actually process what he has been learning.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Have you tried ashwagandha?


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

My female is on it and so far no negative side effects. We too had tried other options before this and had ruled out any health causes (lead poisoning, thyroid etc).


----------

